# test



## dylanstraub (Oct 5, 2013)

Waterfall up close | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## dylanstraub (Oct 5, 2013)

Waterfall up close | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## dylanstraub (Oct 5, 2013)

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/dylanstraub/10093177903/" title="Wet Rocks Redux by Dylan Straub, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2808/10093177903_6b3c93e3cc_b.jpg" width="1024" height="683" alt="Wet Rocks Redux"></a>


----------



## dylanstraub (Oct 5, 2013)

http://<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/dylanstraub/10093177903/" title="Wet Rocks Redux by Dylan Straub, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2808/10093177903_6b3c93e3cc_b.jpg" width="1024" height="683" alt="Wet Rocks Redux"></a>


----------



## dylanstraub (Oct 5, 2013)




----------



## dylanstraub (Oct 5, 2013)

ug I give up


----------



## cgipson1 (Oct 5, 2013)

Dylan,



Just grab the above and paste it in your post


----------



## snowbear (Oct 5, 2013)

Look on the bright side - you picked up five extra posts!


----------



## dylanstraub (Oct 6, 2013)

LOL thanks Charlie. Didn't expect any replies in this forum.


----------



## cgipson1 (Oct 6, 2013)

dylanstraub said:


> LOL thanks Charlie. Didn't expect any replies in this forum.


No problem... I created that Flickr Helper shot a long time ago, it comes in handy once in while!


----------



## Derrel (Oct 6, 2013)




----------



## Derrel (Oct 6, 2013)

Whatcha need to do is to paste in the URL, PLUS the file type ".jpg" at the end of the URL, and have that located inside of


----------

